# 2.0T BWT oil change with a Wix filter.



## AA4Q (Mar 17, 2013)

I just did an oil change on my new to me 08 A4.The filter I pulled out was a wix brand filter and I noticed it was crushed to a point it was stuck on the center housing and deforming the element.I had a 06 GTI a few years ago so I had a few filters sitting around including a wix that I never used,it seems the wix is a tad longer than the oem and gets crushed when installed.I took a pic of the new and old wix along side a Mann and you can see the height difference.I used an OEM from the dealer and the vw filter is the same height as the Mann.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

there has to be a slight crush in order to seal the filter.


----------



## shawng (Jul 28, 2007)

i have never seen this cause an issue, but if it makes you feel better, buy the OEM one.


----------



## shawng (Jul 28, 2007)

A short update. We had similar in the shop yesterday and when we tried to remove the unknown brand filter, it was so tight, it pulled the center sleeve off with it. We had to cut the filter off the sleeve. we only use VW filters, as they are less expensive equal or better quality.


----------

